# Woodturning



## drewdin (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi Guys,

My neighbour recently got me into wood turning, does anyone else do any wood turning?


----------



## nealtw (Jul 17, 2015)

Turned a bowl in school, really liked it, still have the bowl. Haven't looked at a lathe since.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 17, 2015)

Made some stuff in shop class some many years ago, have my grandpa's old wood lathe down stairs stored by the wall. Haven't touched it in 28 years. Why do I hang on to stuff I don't use...


----------



## nealtw (Jul 17, 2015)

oldognewtrick said:


> Made some stuff in shop class some many years ago, have my grandpa's old wood lathe down stairs stored by the wall. Haven't touched it in 28 years. Why do I hang on to stuff I don't use...



Because the wife hasn't found a good use for that wall yet.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 17, 2015)

nealtw said:


> Because the wife hasn't found a good use for that wall yet.



The garage she pretty much stays out of, except to park her car. She doesn't know I have it is the reason I still have it...


----------



## nealtw (Jul 17, 2015)

When I had the wood shop running I was invited to the wood working club meeting, they were having a guest speaker. He talked about turning for an hour. I think he was talking english but I wasn't sure as I never understude half what he talked about.


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 17, 2015)

I work with a really good wood turner. I just helped him design a attachment to turn balls. 

Like the rest of you last time I did wood turning was in high school. Thinking about it though as every week I see a lathe for sale on CL real cheep. Something to  do when I get old.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 17, 2015)

bud16415 said:


> I work with a really good wood turner. I just helped him design a attachment to turn balls.
> 
> Like the rest of you last time I did wood turning was in high school. Thinking about it though as every week I see a* lathe for sale on CL real cheep*. Something to  do when I get old.



Stop by..........


----------



## nealtw (Jul 19, 2015)

I don't like cleaning up so I think turning is last on my list


----------



## drewdin (Jul 20, 2015)

nealtw said:


> I don't like cleaning up so I think turning is last on my list



I agree on the clean up, wood shavings get everywhere! The worst is in my shoes and socks, what a pain in the ***!

I got a small lathe off of craigslist pretty cheap. I'm still a rookie but I have made a ton of beer openers and handles. Just trying to learn the tools and the right way to use them.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 20, 2015)

drewdin said:


> I agree on the clean up, wood shavings get everywhere! The worst is in my shoes and socks, what a pain in the ***!
> 
> I got a small lathe off of craigslist pretty cheap. I'm still a rookie but I have made a ton of beer openers and handles. Just trying to learn the tools and the right way to use them.



plastic bags and duct tape


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 20, 2015)

drewdin said:


> I'm still a rookie but I have made a ton of beer openers and handles. Just trying to learn the tools and the right way to use them.



Pics? ...........


----------



## drewdin (Jul 21, 2015)

Here's a few things I made, I have a few more pics but the file sizes were too big to upload and I'm to lazy to shrink them! haha


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 21, 2015)

Drew, those are beautiful! Good job!!!


----------



## drewdin (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks, I'm just a rookie but my neighbour has been helping me. Its a different game when he's not around to help! haha


----------



## mako1 (Jul 22, 2015)

I enjoy turning and own a custom Vega 15 X 144" VS lathe.Here's some columns I turned as part of a historical restoration project for the state of Illinois.


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 22, 2015)

@Drew: I'm not sure if you saw this when it was posted, but it might interest you
http://www.houserepairtalk.com/showthread.php?t=19127&highlight=lampshade

good work on those bottle openers BTW


----------



## drewdin (Jul 23, 2015)

I have the JET JML-1014VS Mini Lathe, I am thinking I should have looked for a bigger one now that my projects seem to be growing but I couldn&#8217;t beat the price. I wish I could make some columns! How did you keep consistency for each one? Nothing I make even if it is supposed to be the same, is never the same! haha


----------



## mako1 (Jul 23, 2015)

Several sets of calipers.I lay the blank out from a template them use a parting tool and calipers to set the depth at each detail change.Then  just turn the beads,cove ,vases or whatever in between the depths and spaces already set checking frequently in different areas  with the calipers on long spaces.
 This lathe will spin a blank 15" in diameter by 144" long so it's not for the faint at heart.I did have a 12" X 120" blank come apart on me once while turning.That gives you a little incentive to make sure all your joints are perfect.


----------



## drewdin (Jul 24, 2015)

I am still learning to turn a bead and cove, I have been watching videos and using the skew a ton. With a ton of catches too, I destroyed a lot of good quality wood, then I started practising on 2x4s!


----------



## frodo (Jul 24, 2015)

you might find this site interesting,  they make pens


http://www.penturners.org/forum/index.php


----------



## carmenjames (Aug 13, 2015)

I too want some tips about woodturning. I recently buy a Hens Wagner chair and I was very amazed by it design so I want some wood to turn by myself.


----------

